# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.1 updated. Just see inside

## mohamed73

*zZKey Huawei Advanced Tool v2.1 updated. Just see inside!*   *Many new models added. Added flashing via usb for Android models already supported and more..*     *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean zZ-KEY DONGLE... why??? - Huawei Android Flashing (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Android Tablet (Supported!) World FIRST
- Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*  *What New:
-------------------------- - Huawei Phones Qcom added: Ascend G330D (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Ascend G600 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Ascend Y300 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) Glory+ (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) U8825D (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) U8950-51 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) U8950D (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters -- All World FIRST) U8833 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI, Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counter -- All World FIRST) 
- Added flashing via usb cable (very easy and more faster than via microusb) (World First)  
- Bugs fixed*
---------------------    *DISCLAIMER:
--------------------------
The change IMEI option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the  objective of restablishing the original imei. Any illegal use with the  IMEI, changes or modifications of the original IMEI, are on their own  responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes responsibility to misuse of this  software.
-------------------------* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
-------------------------------- *SURPRISE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FREE CREDITS FOR MOST SATISFACTORY USER REPORT* *1- @kervicell -> 10 FREE CREDITS
2- @GeorgeEcuador -> 5 FREE CREDITS
3- @bojadzic -> 5 free credits* 
Please contact us
---------------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Ascend G600 IMEI Done* *As usual here the proof of our work*  Operation Log:
---------------    *Here IMEI repaired & Full Signal:*
-----------------------------   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8820 Flash Done* *As usual, Here the proof of our hard Work*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## ود السنتر

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

----------

